#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Bangsaen Chinese Temple

## dirtydog

Ok this one is quite nice, the name of it is about 60 letters long in English transliteration but I will have a go at some of it, Wihanthepsatitprakittchalerm, anyway for ease we shall just call it a Chinese Temple that is near bangsaen but actually in "Ang Sila".

I got to admit the Chinese generally build better Temples than the Budhhists do, lots more detail and lots more time spent on them, plus all the dragons and other wild animal statues look pretty good.

I am not sure if they are extending this or whether it is a newly built temple, it is home to the, Nha ja sa tai jue shrine, I didn't bother going to have a look at that though, well I was hungry at the time.

This Temple is about 10 km from Chonburi and about 40 odd from Pattaya, Ang Sila is worth an afternoon visit, well thats if you aint allowed down Soi Yodsak...

Not too bad an entrance.



The bell tower.



The bell, amazing detailed work put into that.

----------


## Propagator

Passed by there in 2002, and took a few film shots of it.   At that time there was no entrance that you show on your photos - a lot of other work was being done to the courtyard etc.

----------


## dirtydog

Well the girlfriend and that went to this temple again near Ang Sila, not sure why as they sure aint Chinese, but it seems to have been built up a lot more and gets loads of visitors and money, these pictures were taken by my son, I didn't bother going as I have been once already and I am not Chinese either.

Praying at some inaminate object with loads of joss sticks.



Candles in glasses of water.



Some Buddhist shrine?



Quite a popular one to have a pray at.



Outside of the temple is looking good, must have cost loads of money.



Ang Sila is reknowned for its rock making stuff, they make up those rotating balls out of stone that revolve in a bowl of water, they also make great big penises out of rock.

----------


## neilandmeechai



----------


## neilandmeechai



----------


## neilandmeechai



----------


## neilandmeechai



----------


## neilandmeechai



----------

